# Das älteste Zaskar?



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

ich hoffe Ihr habt die Feiertage gut hinter Euch gebracht und dass Ihr auch alle reich beschenkt wurdet...

Meine GT-Sammlung hat sich über Weihnachten auch noch etwas vergrössert, und als Bike Nummer 52 ist dieses hier eingezogen:





Es ist ein GT Prototyp aus 1987 als man begann mit Alu-Rahmen zu experimentieren. Das Bike ist wohl auch der Grund, dass dieses Jahr "20 Jahre Zaskar" gefeiert wurde. Und es ist auch das Bike welches in der November-Ausgabe vom "Mountain Bike Rider" Magazin abgebildet ist. Der Artikel wurde hier im Forum mal rumgereicht, aber ich finde ihn nicht mehr  

Zur Geschichte vom dem Bike: Dave Wonderly (der Name dürfte einigen hier noch ein Begriff sein) erhielt es 1987 von GT als Testbike. Später ging es wieder zurück an GT und hier wurde es von Gary Turner persönlich vor dem Altmetall gerettet. Noch später landete es bei einem Kollegen von Hans Rey und er hat es mir nun verkauft  

Bis anhin war ich ja immer der Meinung, dass ich mit diesem Zaskar (Prototyp den Hans 1990 fuhr)





das älteste noch existierende Exemplar besitze. Aber Hans hat mich im September darüberaufgeklärt, dass es da mindestens eines gibt welches nochmals deutlich älter ist. Und das MUSSTE ich natürlich haben  

Nun würde es mich interessieren, ob da der eine oder andere noch etwas über den Verbleib von weiteren Prototpyen weiss. Es waren ja immerhin 3 Jahre von 1987 bis zum Produktionsbeginn. Da müsste wohl noch mehr rumstehen, oder???


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

das teil.


hätte ja sehr sehr sehr gerne noch detail-bilder von dem rahmen.
besonders hinten den bürzel. 



   erst dachte ich ich könnte die frage beantworten,aber jetzt bin ich wieder eines besseren belehrt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

Bitte sehr:


----------



## kingmoe (31. Dezember 2007)

Geil!    

Hat das Bike ein 1" Steurrohr oder 1 1/8"?
Mach mal bitte ein Foto vom Ausfallende.

Mein Ur-Zassi hat keine Rahmennummer (nein, sie wurde nicht entfernt, es gibt einfach keine). Aber ob es ein Prototyp ist, das wage ich nicht zu behaupten...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

Steuerrohr muss ich nachmessen, behaupte aber dass es 1 Zoll ist:





Weitere Fotos von Ausfallende etc. folgen noch. Es ist ohnehin bemerkenswert, dass an dem Bike wirklich die hinterste und letzte Schraube aus der Zeit stammt. Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass da sogar noch die erste Kette und die ersten Bremsbeläge drauf sind.


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

he he he wer solche schätze hat muss sie auch teilen.
du glaubst doch nicht das wir uns hier mit einem einzigen detail-bild von dem bock zufrieden geben,oder?

MEHR BITTE und zwar VIEL mehr  danke    


und falls du noch klitzekleines unscheinbares psyclon übrig hast dann...............wär das schön.


bitte stell nochn bild ins classik-forum,das wär balsam für meine gt seele.
die jungs behandeln alu fans immer so als wenn wir keine ahnung hätten.
ein 87 bb zaskar ist mal etwas womit die nicht rechnen.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

So ich hab jetzt noch ein paar Bilder in meine Galerie hochgeladen, wer mehr sehen möchte kann sich dort mal umschauen. Hier eine kleine Auswahl:





















In's Classic Forum??? Wenn Du meinst, versuchen wir das mal


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

da du geschrieben hast "versuchen wir das mal" konnte ich nicht anders und hab diesen thread schon verlinkt.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

O.k. dann haben sie's jetzt doppelt. Dann glauben die Jungs es wenigstens


----------



## Janikulus (31. Dezember 2007)

genial! 

jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig verwirrt, in der BSN mit dem Artikel über das Zaskar steht, dass Turner Ende 88 angefangen hat mit Alu zu experimentieren und den ersten Rahmen aus Alu entworfen hat. Und deswegen auch der 20th anniversary für 2008. ??

Sag mal Zaskar-Freak, kann man dein "Museum" bei gelegenheit auch mal besichtigen?  

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Dezember 2007)

wenn ja......   dann würd ich glatt mitkommen.

oder du richtest nächstes jahr das gt-treffen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar-Freak (31. Dezember 2007)

@ Janikulus: Genau, BSN. Das war der Artikel den ich meinte. Ich würde mich jetzt auch nicht 100% darauf belangen, ob das Bike nun 1987 oder 1988 gebaut wurde. Hans hat es mir so erzählt und meinte auch sie hätten eine recht lange Erprobungsphase gehabt bis die Serienproduktion anlief. Von diesen allerersten Versuchsbikes sei dies seines Wissens auch das einzige das überlebte, die hätten noch nicht die legendäre Robustheit des späteren Zaskars gehabt und zeigten bald mal Risse.

Wegen Besichtigung: Kein Problem, Anruf oder Mail genügt. Mein Sammlung hat an 365 Tagen im offen  

@ Davidbelize: Wenn Du mir hilfst das zur organisieren, ebenfalls kein Problem. Habe eine grosse Halle mit grossem Vorplatz. Kann man grillen, pennen, Openairkino machen, an hauseigenen Drops und Kickern arbeiten wir im Moment gerade. Und ein paar der geilsten Trails vom Kanton beginnen 50m von der Tür entfernt...  Wenn Dich die Anreise nicht stört... an mir soll's nicht liegen.


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2008)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> @ Davidbelize: Wenn Du mir hilfst das zur organisieren, ebenfalls kein Problem. Habe eine grosse Halle mit grossem Vorplatz. Kann man grillen, pennen, Openairkino machen, an hauseigenen Drops und Kickern arbeiten wir im Moment gerade. Und ein paar der geilsten Trails vom Kanton beginnen 50m von der Tür entfernt...  Wenn Dich die Anreise nicht stört... an mir soll's nicht liegen.



na also das hört sich doch prima an und mich stört die anreise in keinster weise


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

dann wär das ja geklärt! Bin dabei!   

Ach ja: geile Zugführung und geile Umwerferschelle...und.....geiles Bike.

Wenn Du das Treffen dann ausrichtest kannst ja auch gleich den Hans mit einladen..Ich bring auch alle meine Trikots zum Signieren mit! 

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## chrrup150 (1. Januar 2008)

jaa, zürich is super
bin auch dabei 
penngelegenheiten gibts da genug


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Januar 2008)

Ihr solltet euch mal zum Vorsatz für 2008 nehmen, nicht mehr so viel von dem Zeugs zu rauchen, das die Sinne so benebelt......  
Ich lese hier immer Zürich, ich finde das wir in der Mitte Deutschlands gut aufgehoben sind.


----------



## Janikulus (1. Januar 2008)

bin begeistert! Ein Treffen in Zürich wäre doch auch mal was, dann hätte ich nur 3h Anreisezeit, + die wahrscheinlich grösste GT Sammlung Europas, nee nee das muss schon sein.

Tja und wegen dem Baujahr, Hans wird es schon wissen. Ist auf jeden Fall ein einmaliges Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. Januar 2008)

Ein wahrhaft schönes Stück. 
Ich frage mich nur warum sich bei GT keiner einer kleinen Sammlung solcher Ikonen der Markengeschichte annimmt.

Die Diskussion zum 2008er Treffen sollte vielleicht an anderer Stelle fortgeführt werden.


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2008)

ups, da haben wir was angeschoben. 
mit laxerone (ohne ihn jetzt gleich verpflichten zu wollen) wären wir ja schon zu dritt vor ort um das treffen zu organisieren. die ein oder andere tour hätte ich dann auch noch beizusteuern. und immerhin 5 GTs und einen rahmen  

andererseits hat das letzte treffen gezeigt, dass es schon toll ist so viele wie möglich auf einem haufen zu haben und zürich wäre als austragungsort wohl nicht gerade ein garant für solch ein gruppenfoto





auch wenn man mit den zürcher GTs wohl die selbe anzahl räder auf einem foto versammeln könnte...


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (1. Januar 2008)

Huch, da hab ich ja was losgetreten! Aber für alle die mal Lust auf ein Treffen hier in der Umgebung haben gilt mein Angebot. Es muss ja auch die "DAS" GT-Treffen werden, ich will ja niemandem den Event abspenstig machen. Aber wenn sich ein paar Gleichgesinnte finden liesse sich da sicher was machen...

@cleiende: Das Bike wurde GT angeboten. Sie haben aber wohl abgelehnt.


----------



## mini.tom (1. Januar 2008)

frohes neues erstmal 
einfach nur traumhaft die gt´s von oben - oder worum geht es hier eigentlich - glückwunsch Zaskar-Freak - das ist mal ein passender name ;-) 
mfg
tom


----------



## cleiende (1. Januar 2008)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> @cleiende: Das Bike wurde GT angeboten. Sie haben aber wohl abgelehnt.



Oh Mann, das ist schwach! Ich erinnere mich noch an unser Büro in Chicago, da standen die Eingangstüren zum Büro des Firmengründers an exponierter Stelle. In etwa "how it all began". Na ja, bin halt doch etwas zu romantisch.


----------



## hoeckle (3. Januar 2008)

also Zürich würde mir als Treffensplatz schon auch gefallen.  

Aber jetzt ma weg von GT zu einer Idee die mir schon etwas länger im Kopf rumgeistert. Hat auch was mit dem Standort Schweiz zu tun. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Classicforum übergreifenden Treffen. Jeder schmeisst seine Karre voll mit Rädern und man trifft sich zu einem wirklichen Classictreffen??

Feuchte Träume!!! So an die über 100 Bikes aus den 70er, 80er und 90ern und keine Doublette... 

Geht in euch liebe Freunde aus Bern, die Doktoranten aus Willisau, die dekandenten Zürcher und all die stillen Genieser....


----------



## korat (3. Januar 2008)

ein wunderbares teil!
alu-nichtsogernemöger hin oder her: das hier ist einfach herrlich historisch. durch wessen hände es alles gegangen sein mag?

zürich: ich liebe GT, ich liebe die schweiz: warum nicht verbinden?
ach ja, die immobilität. wenn es aber eine fahrgemeinschaft gibt...


----------



## micha23 (4. Januar 2008)

korat schrieb:


> ein wunderbares teil!
> alu-nichtsogernemöger hin oder her: das hier ist einfach herrlich historisch. durch wessen hände es alles gegangen sein mag?
> 
> zürich: ich liebe GT, ich liebe die schweiz: warum nicht verbinden?
> ach ja, die immobilität. wenn es aber eine fahrgemeinschaft gibt...



... aus dem Raum Hannover vielleicht ????

MfG micha23


----------



## alf2 (4. Januar 2008)

Wann kam das Zaskar denn nun tatsächlich auf den Markt?
1990 hat es doch schon mehr als nur Prototypen gegeben!
Ich habe mein erstes bike 1990 gekauft und da stand im Shop damals ein Zaskar mit einer kompletten Suntour Ausstattung.

Der Verkäufer hat mir damals abgeraten, da Alu nicht ausgreift sei und Shimano besser als Suntour. - Es hätte nicht viel mehr gekostet als der schwere Stahlbomer, denn er mir dann verkaufte - Ich könnte ihn heute noch ohrfeigen

Ein Freund von mir hat sich dann 91 ein Zaskar gekauft, das hatte eine komplette XT Ausstattung. Lieg ich mit meiner Zeitrechnung so falsch, oder war das Zaskar mit der Suntour- Ausstattung auch was besonderes?


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Januar 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wann kam das Zaskar denn nun tatsächlich auf den Markt?
> 1990 hat es doch schon mehr als nur Prototypen gegeben!
> Ich habe mein erstes bike 1990 gekauft und da stand im Shop damals ein Zaskar mit einer kompletten Suntour Ausstattung.
> 
> ...



91er zaskar gab es in zwei ausführungen.
man konnte zwischen shimano und suntour wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedinightmare (10. Januar 2008)

korat schrieb:


> zürich: ich liebe GT, ich liebe die schweiz: warum nicht verbinden?
> ach ja, die immobilität. wenn es aber eine fahrgemeinschaft gibt...



Im Zweifelsfall gibts ja noch die Bahn - aber ich weiß nicht, wie das in der Schweiz fahrradtechnisch in den Zügen abläuft. Darf man die da mitnehmen?

@alf2: Ich erinnere mich, dass 89 schon ein Zaskar im Shop stand - als ich mein damaliges Avalanche bei Riedel in Köln gekauft habe (leiderleiderleider gibts die ja nicht mehr) hatten Thomas und Georg (Riedel) bereits nen Zaskar hinter der Theke hängen.


----------



## Kint (16. Januar 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ihr solltet euch mal zum Vorsatz für 2008 nehmen, nicht mehr so viel von dem Zeugs zu rauchen, das die Sinne so benebelt......
> Ich lese hier immer Zürich, ich finde das wir in der Mitte Deutschlands gut aufgehoben sind.



manni wir machen einfach fahrgemeinschaft übern nordpol - so sollten wir schneller sein... columbus lässt grüßen...

und zum thema prototyp hab ich auch noch was... (oke was halbes ;-) 





das elox ist mit 90 % iger sichrheit orignal....


----------

